# es parle, s'escriga o es pensi



## Bertus

Hola,

com es traduiria a l'anglès la següent frase d'Ovidi Montllor?

"Hi ha gent a qui no li agrada que es parle, s’escriga o es pensi en  català. És la mateixa gent a qui no li agrada que es parle, s’escriga o  es pensi”


No acabo de trobar la manera de traduir les partícules "es".

Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

Hola, Bertus:

Per què no proves de fer un intent tu per traduir la frase i així els altres podran contestar millor el teu dubte? En els fòrums de WR, els intents de traducció per part de qui fa la consulta són obligatoris, per agilitzar i aprofundir les discusions, evitar divagacions i també per evitar que algú faci servir WR com un sistema gratuït de traducció, cosa que no és.

Gràcies per la teva col·laboració,

ACQM
Moderadora de Català.

Als altres usuaris:

Si us plau absteniu-vos de contestar la pergunta fins que Bertus aporti el seu intent.


----------



## Bertus

Hola ACQM,

oi tant, cap problema. Disculpa/disculpeu la ignorància sobre el sistema, no utilitzo WR sovint.

Jo hi trobava en principi tres possibles traduccions:

* There is people who don't like that it is spoken, written or thought in Catalan. It is the same people who don't like that it is spoken, written and thought.
* There is people who don't like that Catalan is spoken, written or thought. It is the same people who don't like that (all languages) are spoken, written and thought.
* There is people who don't like that (other people) speak, write or think in Catalan. It is the same people who don't like that (everybody) speak, write or think.

Totes tres no les veig clares, ja sigui perquè utilitzar la forma passiva no se si es correcte, o perquè es necessari explicar quelcom mes (les paraules entre parèntesi).

Moltes gràcies,
Albert


----------



## Agró

* There *are *people who don't like Catalan being spoken, written or thought. It is the same people who don't like any language being spoken,  written or thought.


----------



## Elessar

Una altra opció:

Some people don’t like others to speak, write or think in Catalan. They’re just the same people who don’t like others to speak, write or think at all.


----------



## ACQM

Què tal això?

There are people who don't like Catalan being spoken, written or thought. It is the same people who don't like others to speak, write or think at all.

Edito: m'he creuat amb l'Elessar i m'agrada més la seva opció.


----------



## llorens89

En funció del nivell de formalisme pots triar una forma o una altra.
Una altra opció:

There are people who don't like that Catalan be spoken, written or thought. They are the same people who don't like that people speak, write of think whatsoever.


----------



## merquiades

There are some people who don't like anyone speaking, writing or thinking in Catalan.  These are the same people who don't like anyone speaking, writing or thinking.

Some people don't like anyone speaking, writing or thinking in Catalan.  These are the same people who don't like anyone speaking, writing or thinking.


----------



## Bertus

Gràcies a tots/totes!!


----------

